# Finally Some weightloss!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, that is quite the weight loss, congratulations, you must feel fantastic, so glad you are back in the saddle again


----------



## MissAllySunshine (Nov 16, 2012)

Thx, and yes it was haha. My goal is to get down to 150lbs or so. Still a long ways to go


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MissAllySunshine said:


> Thx, and yes it was haha. My goal is to get down to 150lbs or so. Still a long ways to go



Sometimes you have to stop looking at the journey ahead, and celebrate the progress so far :wink:

Keep on going though, you will get there, you are an inspiration.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't see the photo but I'll check back when I'm home.
Well done!  You're a star!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow beautiful horses x


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Your literally lost a whole person! That is amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

Super congrats on the weight loss!! For the record I am insanely jealous of it. . . I would give (almost) anything to get a gastric sleeve. I know how it feels to be on a never ending diet and get zero results, and I bet feeling all that extra weight coming off feels AMAZING!! Welcome to the new you!


----------

